# Hearing Protection



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I was getting ready to pull the trigger on these tonight, http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jsp?id=0027546226698a&type=product&cmCat=SEARCH_all&returnPage=search-results1.jsp&No=18&Ntt=muffs&Ntk=Products&sort=all&N=0&Nty=1&hasJS=true&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1&_DARGS=%2Fcabelas%2Fen%2Fcommon%2Fsearch%2Fsearch-box.jsp.form1 when I realized I didn't have a clue what I was doing or buying.

I know I want some comfortable effective hearing protection that I will take with me both out in the field and on the line. It'd be great if it was comfortable enough so I could put them on when I got to the training field and forgot to take them off in the truck on the way home. I don't want anything that would make my head feel it was in a vice 2 hours after I put them on.

Do any of you have any advice, experiences or recommendations on comfortable hearing protection?

I know flying with a pair of David Clarks on I'd be ready to open the window of the airplane and throw the darn things out by the 2nd day.


----------



## Garrick Bridges (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi Howard,
I haven't used the Beretta ones you're looking at but I recently bought some Howard Leight electronic ear muffs and I have to say I'm impressed.

Garrick


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

I have the Howard Leight muffs too. I think they were $60 and nearly every catalog had them. The ability to hear normal sounds helps but I don't think there is such a thing as "comfortable" hearing protection. They are good for when you're shooting and throwing you can hear people talking on the radios. I think the way they work requires that they squeeze your head a little.

The little foam plugs might be the least cumbersome. Some trapshooters get custom made molded to fit your ears ear plugs but I don't know if they are any better than the foam plugs.

John Lash


----------



## Fowlfeller1100 (Mar 30, 2009)

I have a pair like these but im not so big on them. Between shooting glasses a hat and muffs its pretty tricky to shoot. that being said I never wear muffs (use plugs) because for whatever reason the butt of the gun always touches the muff. Also for hunting their nice if your not calling, but I found that I wasn't such a good caller with them on as the sound isn't precisely "true". Some people love them.


----------



## freefall319 (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a pair of the MSA's & I love them. They are quite a bit more expensive. But, they are lower profile and very comfortable. 

Here's the link:

http://www.msanorthamerica.com/catalog/product502773.html


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

About 10 years ago I gave up and bought a pair of hearing protectors that look like hearing aids. One of the best pruchases I've ever made. You can wear them all day and forget they are there. Expensive but better than hearing loss. I have a pair of the analog ESPs.

http://www.espamerica.com/

Buck


----------



## glenndon (Dec 29, 2008)

There is the option of going to an Audiologist and having a pair custom made for you. Musicians can get them made so they don't distort sound waves etc.. The benefit here is that they wouldn't be a 'one size fits most' solution - they would be made to fit your ears perfectly. 

As the for the David Clarks, I feel your pain. The more foam on them the better!

Glenn


----------



## jeffvanderwall (Sep 25, 2008)

Howard, Take a look at the Walker's Quad Muffs from Cabelas. They are on sale right now. I bought them for a duck hunting trip to Canada and I use them all the time - at the range, pheasant hunting, etc. The most comfortable are the ones that fit in the ear, but you pay a lot more money. Any money spent is worth preventing damage to the ears.


----------



## duck duster (Oct 4, 2009)

I've been wearing the Walker game ears for the last several years. Fit behind the ears like hearing aids. I wear mine for shooting and bow hunting because of the amplification feature. A couple of guys I hunt with have custom ear inserts for their game ears. I haven't got around to getting any made yet. The stock foam plugs compress after a while, but well worth the investment I think. Wish I had purchased them before some of the hearing loss I have now, but with age comes wisdom I guess.

Steve


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> Wish I had purchased them before some of the hearing loss I have now, but with age comes wisdom I guess


Huh???


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Howard, I have a pair of the Walker's game ears. They are great in that you can talk or hear a radio without having to take them off, yet they block the loud sounds like poppers or whistles. You can't go wrong and they are comfortable too.


----------



## duck duster (Oct 4, 2009)

Howard N said:


> Huh???


I saw your lips move Howard.....did you say something about an unfortunate accident involving liquor and polar bears? I'm a little hard of hearing don't you know. ;-)


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

My sister, a Doctor of Audiology, recommends the plain old molded to fit you type that are about $50. They prevent hearing loss better than any of the muffs (she can explain in big words) mostly because they are custom fitted to you. They also come in 24 cool colors. Get bright ones though - the dark ones get lost really easily if you drop them.


----------



## Robert C (Feb 23, 2010)

msdaisey said:


> My sister, a Doctor of Audiology, recommends the plain old molded to fit you type that are about $50.


Filtered or the solid models?


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

Solid. She explained but I have no clue about what all of the big words meant. lol


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

msdaisey said:


> Solid. She explained but I have no clue about what all of the big words meant. lol


Most trap/skeet/clays clubs know where to have these made locally.


----------

